# Free horses in Texas!



## Spring Chickens (Aug 8, 2010)

I work in a lab doing equine reproduction and we are looking for homes for our research herd starting in mid-September.  These are all mares who were donated to us at the beginning of the year, and are looking forward to getting new homes.

Their ages range from three to twelve (I think), so they are all young.  I believe most of them are broke to ride, but I can't guarantee that.  We have mostly quarter horse and/or paint mares, with a few Thoroughbred mares and two appaloosas thrown in.  They are all fat and happy and easy to handle.  These mares appear to be sound.  

They will NOT have their ovaries!  We are going to remove their ovaries at the beginning/middle of September as part of our research and try to find them homes.  The mares who do NOT have signed paperwork to be adopted out will be euthanized.  

I can put pictures up in a few days - PM me and let me know what you're looking for and we can see if we can make a match!

Thanks!


----------



## HartRice (Aug 11, 2010)

Could you send me more info on this please. My email is hartrice@chibardun.net and I would like to know more. Thanks


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a neighbor up the road who has rescued a few free horses and would probably take in one or two more. What part of TX are we talking about?  It's a biiiiggggg state!

Wish I could but my pasture (and pocketbook) aren't set up for horses.


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Aug 31, 2010)

We would love to help we are here in Kansas but have relatives in Texas. Where is the facility located very willing to try to help send me an email at goatgirl4008@gmail.com and we will see what we can do


----------



## Spring Chickens (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, sorry, don't come on here as much as backyard chickens.  I put a post up of the horses on backyard chickens at 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=383992

Pictures and descriptions are on pages 3 & 4.  Please e-mail me if you want more information about any of them.  These horses are located in College Station, Tx (at Texas A&M)

Thanks!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, saw the update. I'm only about 2 hours from y'all. 

I'll check with Steve. I would SO love to ask you for LuLu but my pasture is just at it's limit with the goats, llamas, and geese. I'm afraid it'd be irresponsible of me to ask when I might not be able to afford her. 

But Steve has given a few horses, donkeys, and goats a good home and he has a horse trailer. I'll pass the info along to him and see if he can adopt one or two. Maybe I'll at least get to meet Lulu then. 

thanks again for the info!  I'll give him a call tomorrow.


----------

